# 2.6.0 и DRI

## g1um

ктото заставил это работать в месте?

в кернеле 2.4.23 летает =)

Ati radeon mobility 7500

RoverBook H570L

----------

## Zoltan

У меня на matrox G400 работает нормально. VIA agpgart compiled in, mga DRI kernel module, Load "dri" в XF86Config. Только Section "DRI" пришлось перенести в начало файла, а то почему-то permissions ставились 600.

```
OpenGL vendor string: VA Linux Systems Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI G400 20020221 AGP 4x x86/MMX/SSE

OpenGL version string: 1.2 Mesa 4.0.4
```

----------

## g1um

нада попробывать! 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

